# plleret (benasquès)



## Orreaga

Un amic està traduint un text de benasquès i no ha pogut trobar enlloc una definició de la paraula *plleret*.

La frase completa:  *La mai ragonabe a plleret.*     La mare raonava ______?
No tinc més context.

Merci.


----------



## Agró

No tinc ni idea de benasquès, però pel que puc deduir d'aquest text significa "poc", "a poc a poc", o alguna cosa semblant.

*Plleret a plleret*, manimenos, ixafegán per la llarga puyada que no s’acababa
mái, bem arribar al Circo d’Armeña. No bem dixar de caminar asta bere l’ibón
que yera el nuestro destino: qué contens mos bem fer! “¡Ya em arribau!” bem
gritar tots de begada. Ascape se mo’n ba anar l’alegría: en ixe mismo momento
mos bem quedar coma si mos esen donau una tochada, sin sanc, sin aliento,
sin res, al bere que al mich de l’ibón flotaba el chugo dels bous…


----------



## Orreaga

Gràcies, Agró, però la paraula *poco *existeix en benasquès... el que em fa creure que *plleret *no té el mateix sentit.


----------



## ryba

No sé si té res a veure, potser sí.

DIEC:

*pler *

 *1 *_1 _m. [LC] Plaer . 
*1 *_2 _ [LC] a pler _loc. adv. _De gust, volenterosament. Venir una cosa a pler. Estar-se en un indret a pler. Fer una cosa a pler. 
*2 *adv. [LC] Molt 1 . M’agrada pler. Hi havia pler de noies.

GDLC:

 *pler

* [s. XIV; forma contracta de _plaer_]

*1 *_1 m_ Plaer. 
_
2 _*a pler* A plaer. 

*2 *_adv_ Molt. _M'agrada pler. Hi havia pler de noies. 
_ 
HOM: *ple*.

Als aragonesos els agraden els diminutius, en pot ser un.

Records!


----------



## Agró

Diccionario benasqués-castellano*

APLLÉ* adv. ‘despacio; estado bueno del cuerpo’.
Deriv.: *Aplleret* adv. ‘*despacito*’.
Expr.: Está, troba-se mal apllé ‘estar, hallarse indispuesto’.

És a dir, lentament, a poc a poc.


----------



## Orreaga

Bona feina!  El meu amic estarà molt content.  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Esbotzegat

Potser arribo una mica tard però és que no caldria anar tan lluny! En català de tota la vida he sentit a dir "a pleret", que vol dir "a poc a poc", i al diccionari hi surt...


----------



## Agró

Esbotzegat said:


> Potser arribo una mica tard però és que no caldria anar tan lluny! En català de tota la vida he sentit a dir "a pleret", que vol dir "a poc a poc", i al diccionari hi surt...


Moltes gràcies, Esbotzegat. Jo no havia sentit mai, això. Vols dir que es fa servir a Barcelona?


----------



## Esbotzegat

Home, potser a Barcelona ciutat no, no t'ho nego. No sé si a Barcelona se'n té coneixença. Però a casa meva això ho he sentit a dir i suposo que per altres bandes, encara que comenci a estar en desús, deuen conèixer l'expressió (a veure si encara seré un marciano jo XD). Tinc arrels una mica de tot arreu, així que tampoc no sabria dir-te d'on deu venir.


----------

